# General > Business >  CASH POINT opening Tomorrow, all Welcome

## CashPoint

Still Looking to buy more stock, especially Collectables. Antiques, Curios ETC, so why not come and cash in at CASH POINT  :Smile:

----------


## Moira

Saw you struggling against the good old Caithness wind yesterday, putting the finishing touches to the outside of your shop, when I parked at Jim Bain's shop next door, to buy some birthday & Christmas cards.

A pawn shop is not something that anyone wants to see in their community but it is a sign of the times and needs must at times. 

 All best with your new venture.

----------


## jacko

> Saw you struggling against the good old Caithness wind yesterday, putting the finishing touches to the outside of your shop, when I parked at Jim Bain's shop next door, to buy some birthday & Christmas cards.
> 
> A pawn shop is not something that anyone wants to see in their community but it is a sign of the times and needs must at times. 
> 
>  All best with your new venture.


why ever not one may have something of value that s of no further use to them.
Seems to me an easy way of getting shot &getting something back??????

----------


## CashPoint

> All best with your new venture.


Many Thanks, ifs much appreciated   :Smile:

----------


## CashPoint

> why ever not one may have something of value that s of no further use to them.
> Seems to me an easy way of getting shot &getting something back??????


 Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## ducati

I'm looking forward to coming for a neb at what everyone is flogging. I hope it will be like Pawn Stars.  :: 

Without all the guns of course  ::

----------


## Kodiak

> You'll get a better price for your smalls on ebay.


Not everyone wants to go through all the Bother of selling on eBay, also it is possible that you just might require instant Cash.  This where a Pawn shop can be of a great service and you can buy your treasured item back as well, which is more than you can do on eBay.

So I think a Pawn Shop should be a great asset to Caithness, mind you I still think Thurso would have been a better place.

Good Luck with this venture and I am sure I will visit in the near future.   ::

----------


## CashPoint

> Not everyone wants to go through all the Bother of selling on eBay, also it is possible that you just might require instant Cash.  This where a Pawn shop can be of a great service and you can buy your treasured item back as well, which is more than you can do on eBay.
> 
> So I think a Pawn Shop should be a great asset to Caithness, mind you I still think Thurso would have been a better place.
> 
> Good Luck with this venture and I am sure I will visit in the near future.


Many Thanks,  :Smile:

----------


## Mrs Bradey

best of luck with shop. I'll be in at some point, might raid Mr Bradey's tool shed first!

----------


## YummyMummy

It's good to see someone brave enough to start a new business in these hard times. A fresh idea, a new approach and something different for Caithness. I hope it goes from strength to strength. Best of luck : )

----------


## CashPoint

> best of luck with shop. I'll be in at some point, might raid Mr Bradey's tool shed first!


Thank you very much  :Smile:  its much appreciated :Smile:

----------


## CashPoint

> It's good to see someone brave enough to start a new business in these hard times. A fresh idea, a new approach and something different for Caithness. I hope it goes from strength to strength. Best of luck : )


 Thank you very much,  :Smile:  its much appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## CashPoint

Thank you so much to everyone who has popped in Today and bought, sold or just had a look and shown support, it really is greatly appreciated and made our first day a happy one  :Smile:

----------


## Mrs Bucket

Im confused is this a pawn shop or a second hand shop or both is the things being sold belong to someone who cant afford to get then back.

----------


## transit

weeel I wish u well and will be poping in for a good bargain Caithness is getting all the amenities of a city now just macdonalds to get which haldeans would have made a great drive through but that's another story good luck hope all goes well in future

----------


## CashPoint

> weeel I wish u well and will be poping in for a good bargain Caithness is getting all the amenities of a city now just macdonalds to get which haldeans would have made a great drive through but that's another story good luck hope all goes well in future


Thank you so much, I know I keep saying it, but we really do appreciate all the good luck messages  :Smile:

----------


## jacko

> care to enlighten everyone with some facts?? again care to give more facts?  I have never claimed to be anyone's friend ? but I am friendly to anyone who is friendly to me, which I think is quite standard practice especially in business  Oh I see so instead of maybe selling something to me to help pay a bill,they should go overdrawn,because the bank wont charge them £25 for a returned DD or bounced   Cheque plus interest,regardless if it is only £1 overdrawn will they???????? the clue is its a business????
>  well don't hold your breath 
> 
> And if you are so concerned about these people you could always lend them some money yourself, interest free of course, aaah but we all know that's not going to happen is it??? whats that saying "Talks Cheap"


..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .....
jesus h christ , i doubt very much that cashpoint is going to press gang folks into  his shop . way i see it. it s a business.
if one want s to trade one will . it s up to the individual ,of course there will be a fee ,is he expected to do it for free ,
every business has to make a profit . why all the negativity . if you dont like the tree s , then stay the hell outta the forest.?????

----------


## cptdodger

> So you are from the East End of London...............by your rudeness and nasty comments I am not surprised.


Hang on a minute Kodiak, do'nt tar everybody with the same brush. I lived in the East End of London (Walthamstow), and if you knew the east end of London, you would know Tangerine-Dream (if he is from there) is in the minority. I lived there for quite a while, and never came across the rudeness this person has shown, and was most certainly never threatened.

----------


## CashPoint

> Apologies, it's getting late! If you know the area, you will understand what I'm getting at. I was pregnant when I moved there with my son - my neighbours and even people I did'nt know were so helpful, and would not allow me to struggle with anything, and a lot of them are still my friends now.


No apology needed, I totally get what you was getting at :Smile:

----------


## Bill Fernie

If you want to get a place to save and get access to loans at the cheapest rates around then you should think about joining a credit union.

I am a volunteer unpaid director of Hi-Scot Credit union covering the Highlands and Islands.

The rates are probably the lowest for borrowing by a very long way.  You can check using the calculator on the Hi-Scot web site - http://www.hi-scot.com

There are many advantages to members of a credit union.  Read the web site and think about becoming a member and save a little or a lot.  

The benefit is that the organisation is non-profit making and surpluses are used to benefit the members.

If you do some quick checks to compare with other lenders then yu might be very surprised how affordable loans from a credit union can be.  

Savers also benefit from FREE life insurance based on savings - check that benefit out and see how well worth that is at no cost to anyone who is member.

I could go on but it is all on the web site - Check it out http://www.hi-scot.com

We do not have huge amounts to spend on advertising so word of mouth is one of the ways you can help us so spread the word about our credit union in the north.

----------


## CashPoint

> If you want to get a place to save and get access to loans at the cheapest rates around then you should think about joining a credit union.
> 
> I am a volunteer unpaid director of Hi-Scot Credit union covering the Highlands and Islands.
> 
> The rates are probably the lowest for borrowing by a very long way.  You can check using the calculator on the Hi-Scot web site - http://www.hi-scot.com
> 
> There are many advantages to members of a credit union.  Read the web site and think about becoming a member and save a little or a lot.  
> 
> The benefit is that the organisation is non-profit making and surpluses are used to benefit the members.
> ...


That certainly looks a very good way of borrowing money with excellent interest rates :Smile:   but is aimed at a different clientele  
"To support your  application, you will need to provide proof of income and recent bank  statements .  Where an applicant is employed, we must see their last 3  pay slips.   Our staff will  give you any assistance required. Loans will then be considered by a  Loan Officer, or will go to the weekly Credit Committee meeting." 
not everyone is able to meet this required criteria :Smile: or the time frame

----------


## little red one

Originally Posted by *Tangerine-Dream* 
_I'm from the East end of London mate....._





> You say that as if it's something to be proud of....


Thats a bit harsh.. :: 

So if your unemployed/in full time education or need cash in a hurry Cashpoints your man!

Whats the minimum age for selling items to yourself Cashpoint? and what measures are in place to ensure the things you recieve actually belong to the seller? Using these shops to fence stolen goods must occur to thieves.

Credit union looks great tbh, a good option compared to a bank loan or finance agreements..

I can understand sometimes people need quick financial help and shifting unwanted possessions in a hurry can be handy. BUT i really hate the quick payday loans @ 1700 odd % interest companies that have sprung up in recent years they *are* preying on vunerable people. Cash for gold is another one...

I bet if i advertised my £500 laptop on here for £75 it'd be sold in five minutes flat!

----------


## radiohead

I too grew up in Walthamstow, nobody had the bad manners Tangerine-Dream displays, and to be so patronising as to call the locals, "natives", is beyond me. The shop in question is a service that is lacking locally, and I am sure will be profitable. The thing I have noticed is, if the shop stayed empty, it would have been another nail in the commercial coffin of Wick, but if a man starts a legal business he is castigated as some kind of evil-dooer. Its a fact of life, that "Pawn shops" are on the increase, and if my experience is anything to go by, many of the folks who use them, are people who earn more than enough to survive, but cant manage their money. Hardly the fault of society.

----------


## maggie

This thread is quickly degenerating into a personal slanging match. I have removed the most offending posts and will lock the thread.
Please refrain from any further sniping and settle any differences away from the public forum.
Maggie

----------

